# PerC Secret Santa Art/Card Exchange!: Second List



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

This was mine to @thismustbetheplace Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> This was mine to @thismustbetheplace Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 246306
> View attachment 246314


Hey there, a Christmas owl. Ho ho hoo hoo !! ) Great job.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Hey there, a Christmas owl. Ho ho hoo hoo !! ) Great job.


I was worrying no one would get it lol


----------

